
Huawei is banned from using SD cards in future devices - RmDen
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/24/huawei-sd-association-ban/
======
anigbrowl
What next, will they be kicked out of the USB association? Having standards
agencies involving themselves in economic warfare doesn't seem like a good
idea.

~~~
z2
Well, the Wi-Fi Alliance kicked them out, so maybe the USB-IF, based in
Oregon, is a possibility. It's kind of scary how fast everything under the
American sun has been weaponized.

